# Frank's Freshwater Shrimp Farm



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

has anybody had experiment with them? i sent couple emails to them last summer. i had a trip to NY; therefore, i was asking them if i can pick up some crystal red shrimp by myself, but never got replied. :roll: 

Tim


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

i subscribe to his message board and he is pretty good at responding to questions posted on there. maybe give that a try. noticed that his website recently only has two types of algae eating shrimp listed.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Frank is also an active member at Uniquaria and is very prompt in making suggestions and helping others. I'm sure something must have happened for him not to reply, I would try again or join one of the fourms he is a member of.

I see he has Amano shrimp available at the moment  
http://www.franksaquarium.com/

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Franks Aquarium*

Frank is a nice guy, I brought shrimps from him before. Since he is only 40 mintues away, he allow me to pick them up and save the $30 shipping fee. He's only a few blocks away from that place PetWarehouse.
I had Crystal red bumblebee shrimp before. They are a cool looking shrimp, but are cold water species. They can't handle water over 80* F and died on me over the summer months. If you have a basement that is 74* F year round than it will work out fine.
I wouldn't get them since they hide all day and don't eat algae much.

Ken


----------

